# Truma - aaaaaaaaaaaargh



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

My regulator has failed again - the second one to go in 12 months. My heater eats gas (I use electric when I can). I had Carver products for over 10 years with no problems. 

Anyway, with my gas levels low, should I change to the new BP Gaslight (presumably with a Trauma regulator) or invest in a gas tank. Have a 05 Hymer 544. Use it all year round and get through about 24kg of gas pa (not much I know but it is dear in such small amounts).

Nifty spellcheck replaces Truma with Trauma! How does it know?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Brock;

I've had 1 truma regulator fail and i've bought a spare regulator as a back up as i'm off to Alpine climates soon and a regulator failure would be a bit inconvenient to say the least!

I think the jury is still out as to where the real problem is - Truma say its not their equipment but the pipes that are leaching plasticizers into their regulators - Gaslow say their pipes are constructed to specific regs and its not their pipes - some say its poor quality gas, but apparently all lpg/gas is subject to strict quality regulations and its not the gas, so its stalemate at the moment - no consolation to us poor consumers who seem to be the only ones that suffer as usual, but a spare regulator seems to me the only option for peace of mind at the moment.

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Regulator failure*

Hi

Can I ask, in not too scientific terms, what exactly the regulator does and what happens if it fails?

Thanks

Russell


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Regulators*

Might I just chuck in my two pen'orth because I thought that the problem seemed to be associated with the reg being mounted lower than the top of the gas bottles and that seemed to be a very common factor to all the problems.

Russel, how did you ever to get be so widely travelled and you never met a gas regulator before!! Put simply it converts mint jelly into pasta sauce, I seem to remember that you were in need of one of these items.

( Seriously it converts the HP gas in the cylinder into low pressure to supply the appliances, sorry to suck eggs etc)

best wishes

Mike & Ann


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gas regulator*

Hi

It is a shame it cannot convert pasta into mint jelly or bars of galaxy!

Seriously though, and thanks for the laugh, if the thing fails, what happens?

Russell


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Russell

Best case , as here, the heater gets too much gas and burns a hole in your pocket. Worst case, as happened us at home, is the gas shoots through under too much pressure, breaks seals on control and floods your cooker/kitchen and waits for the next spark to blow your kitchen and anyone in it to kingdom come. 'Marge' nearly lost her hair that morning. No damage though.

Irishhomer


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I thought that all gas regulators were 'fail-safe', i.e. if they failed the gas supply would be cut off on the cylinder side of the regulator.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

When mine failed it lost pressure, boiler would not light at all and the cooker rings only just work. . I thought that this "blocking up" was the case with all of them ?

Trevor


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> I thought that all gas regulators were 'fail-safe', i.e. if they failed the gas supply would be cut off on the cylinder side of the regulator.


Last one that failed on me wasn"t. Would go vastly over pressure in hot wearher.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If the regulators that screw on to a cylinder top failed they could fail so that the pressure increased ie they failed to regulate. The ones fitted to the van post 2005 have failed in their tens of thousands by failing closed ie cutting off the gas I have read that they can not fail in the same way as he older design could but 'can not' is not a phrase this engineer is comfortable with.

Regards Frank


----------



## DOC (May 18, 2005)

*Truma gas regulators*

Hi there - It appears my regulator has failed, first time for me. Is there no way it can be cleaned ? 
Regards, DOC


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Regulator*

Hi

Having read this thread again, and taking account my gas leak, (posted yesterday), I have to agree with Pete - carry a spare.

Russell


----------



## DOC (May 18, 2005)

*Gas regulator failure*

Hi - Having done a bit of research online into this problem it appears the fault is with the siting of the regulator.
My regulator is mounted vertically about half way up the cylinder on the wall of the gas cupboard.
This would seem to be a definate NO NO.
Looks like I shall have to buy a new regulator and redesign the set up to put the regulator horizontally ABOVE the gas cylinder.
You chaps agree ?
DOC


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

It looks as if the problem is with the rubberised hoses. Apparently small deposits of oily plasticiser residue from the hoses end up in the regulator causing it to become blocked. The answer is to fit the regulator on the wall of the gas locker so that the gas flows up to the regulator and not down to it. An alternative is to fit stainless steel hoses.

Aaronsdad


----------

